# Cloudy eyes?!



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

I noticed that my female dwarf platys' left eye it turning a cloudy white color! it looks ugly honestly but im concerned about her health. whats the cause? thank you


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

so annoying how we cant post links here, pm sent to you my friend~ hope it helps


----------

